# Who stops cutting in the woods during hunting season?



## PapaDave (Nov 15, 2012)

Just curious, cause I just started on my SIL's woodlot, and now don't feel comfortable running the saw while guys are trying to bag some venison.
Sucks too, because I may not get back in until spring......when the ticks show up.
What say ye?


----------



## Standingdead (Nov 15, 2012)

I cut. My window of cutting opportunity is mid-Oct to mid-Dec. I (hopefully) know who is hunting my land and will give them the heads up I generally cut after lunch. They are usually cleared out by then anyway. However I got one friend who is a tree standing bow hunter. He will spend 8-10 hours up in the stand. Not sure if he is hunting or taking a vacation from his better half .


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2012)

I only cut in certain areas, I think for me up top is the safest. I will run the trails with the Rhino just to check on the idiot (s) that will go on posted land.

Rifle season ends on Dec 2 in our region in NYS.
zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a bunch of trees close to the house that need to come down, I'll do that during hunting season, I don't want to go too deep in the woods.


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 15, 2012)

During Bow Season yes, will cut.  But not during rifle season.  Rifle season in Kansas is only about 1 1/2 weeks long anyways.


----------



## onetracker (Nov 15, 2012)

i don't cut, split or haul during hunting season cuz i hunt on my land and i want the deer to feel nice and safe and cozy. once there are 2 in my freezer i'm breaking out the splitter and working on 14/15.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm across the road from the NAt'l forest. I stay out of there from Bow (october) on  unless I'm hunting and scrounge after rifle is over.(End of november or so) Won't even walk the dog there, some people post up nearby my house,especially early in the season,and  don't want to screw them up.  Not worried about other guys in the winter muzzleloader/bow seasons(December) too much. I'm usually the only one stupid enough to go hunting then. Hopefully will have a deer by Dec and cut a lot from then on. Have cut a bit of small stuff on sundays  / too windy to hujnt days on my own land, though.


----------



## jackatc1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Depending how deep the snow is,the deer might like
some fresh browse. AKA bait!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2012)

I only cut in the Spring and early Fall just here on my place. No hunters allowed and the deer mob the place getting away from hunters.


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 15, 2012)

No way, I get it done so I can hunt.  I have my priorities!

fv


----------



## fabsroman (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, it all depends. I don't think cutting wood, or even being outside, will scare the deer off in these parts. They are so used to human presence, that it really isn't hard to kill them at all. Killed 8 does one morning in 2 hours just by walking around a farm. Whether I cut or not would depend on my mood. Do I feel like hunting or cutting that day. On Sunday, when there is almost no hunting allowed, with a couple exceptions, I would be out cutting. Plus, I am more of a waterfowl/wingshooter anyway than a hunter of hooved animals. Being in a blind with heat, food, drink, and friends yakking it up sure beats sitting in a deer stand all day alone and being very quiet IMO. However, to each their own. Now, if I am out cutting during muzzleloader or gun season, you can bet I will be wearing blaze orange. I've been out hunting during gun season and had morons riding horses around in the woods with no blaze orange on. I guess not everybody knows when hunting season is and/or how much damage a slug, sabot, or rifle bullet can do.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 15, 2012)

fabsroman said:


> I've been out hunting during gun season and had morons riding horses around in the woods with no blaze orange on


----------



## Thistle (Nov 15, 2012)

When I have logs to buck,split or stack up at processing area north of the house during deer season (3 different ones here for bow,shotgun & muzzleloader from early November to early December,plus a bonus doe only season in January sometime),that's where I stay.I dont even go for a walk on the trails wearing blaze orange then.Last Saturday was cleaning up some odds & ends around noon when I heard 8 quick booms several hundred yards to my SW in neighboring property.


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't cut during rifle season-ever.  But i still pick up the tops and ends if the pickings are just too good to pass up.  Around these parts, using a saw is sometimes like ringing a dinner bell for those hungry timber rats


----------



## McKraut (Nov 15, 2012)

I cut if I need to. Neighbors are happy because movement in the woods can push deer around. If I cut I will even bring my rifle with me. I have had deer (and even turkeys) come up on me while I've been cutting before. I take an hour or two break when I'm cutting to still hunt --- It's the best of both worlds


----------



## Butcher (Nov 15, 2012)

We dont have a rifle season here but when I go hunting I take a shotgun and a chainsaw. One day during first season deer a buddy and me were cutting down some trees where we hunted but had our shotguns loaded and saftly stashed close at hand. Deer are kinda curious creatures and it seems that a couple snuck up to see what we where doing. Well, needless to say, we had a good supply of farwood and 2 deer to eat.


----------



## Boog (Nov 15, 2012)

I do, cause it's me out there doing the hunting.  I only cut and hunt on my own 25 acre place.  Hunted yesterday, cut some this afternoon up this end of the woods, will be out on the far side before sunrise tomorrow looking for young tender ones for the freezer.


----------



## oldogy (Nov 15, 2012)

I was splitting along the road into my place just last week when two young does walked up and watched me for a while. Curious they are. Of course, they're use to seeing me and know very well they're safe.


----------



## McKraut (Nov 15, 2012)

oldogy said:


> I was splitting along the road into my place just last week when two young does walked up and watched me for a while. Curious they are. Of course, they're use to seeing me and know very well they're safe.


 
They say curiosity killed the cat. It has killed a few does too. It is amazing that the noise doesn't bother them. Some days when I am on the tractor, I can ride to within 20 feet  before they take off.


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 15, 2012)

I won't cut where I hunt during season. But if its somewhere else ill cut as long as no one is there hunting at the time.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 15, 2012)

I tend to stay out of the woods during gun season...I dont hunt anymore due to the huge number of idiots out there that will shoot at anything.
I also hate the fact that all around my property there are deer stands facing me...


----------



## quads (Nov 16, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Just curious, cause I just started on my SIL's woodlot, and now don't feel comfortable running the saw while guys are trying to bag some venison.
> Sucks too, because I may not get back in until spring......when the ticks show up.
> What say ye?


I generally don't cut wood in September, October, or November until most of the hunting seasons are over.  The regular gun deer season opens tomorrow and lasts for nine days, then I will be back in the woods after that.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 16, 2012)

Wood cutting season and hunting season go hand in hand around here, but it's never a problem. Most hunters around here are cautious and well disciplined, and we have lots of open space. More likely to get hit by lighting then to get hit by a stray bullet.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

On my own land and on the family land . . . I've cut during hunting season . . . since there shouldn't be anyone else out there hunting as the family has posted their land ever since an unfortunate incident with some out of state hunters thugs.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 16, 2012)

I avoid cutting on saturdays and the first week of the rifle season, but beyond that I don't see a big problem. I avoid any hunters I know are there, and I am not inclined to cut early in the morning when a lot of hunters prefer to hunt.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 16, 2012)

My neighbor has his stand pretty close to the property line. I'll cut in October, but in the late morning and early afternoon. I usually stay out the whole month of November. Still leaves me plenty of time.


----------



## Waulie (Nov 16, 2012)

I hunt with my firewood.  Try to drop the trees right on those suckers.  It saves bullets.

Seriously, I only cut on my own property and I most definitely do that during hunting season.  Fall is my favorite cutting season.  I do think about it while out there though.  Something about strangers with loaded weapons wandering around the woods gives me the willies.  It's why I don't hunt.


----------



## tymbee (Nov 16, 2012)

My wood cutting is unaffected by hunting season. As long as I'm running a chainsaw any hunter around knows where I'm at and as far as deer are concerned, they also know I'm there and don't seem to pay all that much attention to that kind of constant sound in one area.



PapaDave said:


> Just curious, cause I just started on my SIL's woodlot, and now don't feel comfortable running the saw while guys are trying to bag some venison.
> Sucks too, because I may not get back in until spring......when the ticks show up.
> What say ye?


----------



## Ole Olson (Nov 16, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Just curious, cause I just started on my SIL's woodlot, and now don't feel comfortable running the saw while guys are trying to bag some venison.
> Sucks too, because I may not get back in until spring......when the ticks show up.
> What say ye?


I cut wood and deer hunt at the same time....I've always found that if I run the Chain saw for a couple of hour's and then sit down for a bit.. The deer gravitate toward where I was cutting.. Don't know why.


----------



## basod (Nov 16, 2012)

Caught myself Monday cutting up on the edge of my drive within 50' of the nat'l forest boundary.
While wandering over a bit to look at a dead stander it occured to me black powder opened that day. 
Decided it wasn't a good idea to be walking with light tan drivers gloves - to easy to be mistaken for a flag.
I don't go in the woods without a full blaze vest and cap until i'm safely in the stand.

Last season while setting in a blind had some idiot come strolling through a draw nearby wearing brown a jacket  The darwin filter must have been plugged


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it depends upon where one wants to cut. In states like Michigan where hunting is somewhat a tradition and we have over 700,000 hunters, it makes sense to not cut during the firearms season. I say this not for being afraid of bullets flying but not cutting due to courtesy.

If in a particular area the hunting is light, then no problem. For example where we used to go to deer camp in the UP, the loggers continued to cut and it bothered nobody. But then, where we hunted you could hunt for a week and not see another hunter. Also, some tended to hunt near where the cutting was being done because the deer learned to relate the sounds of the saws to food.

On our place, if we cut at all during the regular rifle season, it will be only on the tail end of the season when few hunters are to be found. As for the later seasons, those hunters tend to hunt only a couple hours early morning and the same in late afternoon. The cutting during the other hours bothers nobody.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> but not cutting due to courtesy.


This was really my concern. My SIL's property is right next to about 80 acres of state land, and there's at least one ground blind on the other side property (found that one a couple days ago).
Tons of these guys/gals come from downstate and also out of state to hunt.
I'd hate to ruin their trip, but I only need a_* little bit*_ more oak. Just _*that*_ much.
I appreciate all the replies and opinions.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't cut in the woods until the snow flies.......that's because my neighbor doesn't want ATV's on his property, but he lets me run the sleds in the winter.  He's got 385 acres and my brother and I pretty much have exclusive rights to hunt and cut firewood on his ground.  Even though there's noone else over there, I don't cut in the woods during deer season....hell, I'll be lucky if she even lets me hunt at ALL next week.....

Her room isn't done yet.....


----------



## jrendfrey (Nov 16, 2012)

i dont cut during the hunting season i hunt like a lot of other people. but please dont get a bad attitude towards hunters the majority respects you and your land. also are safety minded its unfortunate some ruin it for all. just remember alot of people are just trying to put food on the table! rifle season here in vt is only 16 days long anyway nice vacation to be with the family.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Nov 16, 2012)

I hunt and cut at the same time. I had a buck treed last year and was glad to have my stihl with me. I dropped them both never fired a shot.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Scotty, the wife and I decided the stove room rebuild is on for this winter. I'll not abide a timetable. Too many variables. 
But, I will git 'er dun.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

BIGDADDY, sounds like the stuff of legends.


----------



## milleo (Nov 16, 2012)

basod said:


> Caught myself Monday cutting up on the edge of my drive within 50' of the nat'l forest boundary.
> While wandering over a bit to look at a dead stander it occured to me black powder opened that day.
> Decided it wasn't a good idea to be walking with light tan drivers gloves - to easy to be mistaken for a flag.
> I don't go in the woods without a full blaze vest and cap until i'm safely in the stand.
> ...


In my opinion you should be able to walk through the woods without fear during hunting season, I used to wear a dark red jacket to hunt in, not blaze orange....No sound shots, No flag shots,Only good solid drop them in their track shots.....If anyone shoots at me they had better kill me cause if not I am gonna either shot back or just plain pound the crap out of them....Sorry for being so brutal but anyone should be able to go in the woods without fear of being shot no matter what the season. Um rant over....


----------



## ScotO (Nov 16, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Scotty, the wife and I decided the stove room rebuild is on for this winter. I'll not abide a timetable. Too many variables.
> But, I will git 'er dun.


 Do like I did a couple of years ago.......Tell her it'll be done by Christmas.

Just don't tell her what year.......


----------



## quads (Nov 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> not cutting due to courtesy.


Yes, same reason I don't cut during the three months of hunting.  Not from fear of the neighbors' arrows or bullets.


----------



## basod (Nov 17, 2012)

milleo said:


> In my opinion you should be able to walk through the woods without fear during hunting season, I used to wear a dark red jacket to hunt in, not blaze orange....No sound shots, No flag shots,Only good solid drop them in their track shots.....If anyone shoots at me they had better kill me cause if not I am gonna either shot back or just plain pound the crap out of them....Sorry for being so brutal but anyone should be able to go in the woods without fear of being shot no matter what the season. Um rant over....


 
Had a family freind shot in the gut with a 30.06 last season - on his own property.  Guess how many retalitory shots he returned with his 9mm - he was target shooting at the time

AL State law requires a minumum of a solid blaze cap(144sq").  I hunt predominantly nat'l forest land, doesn't afford me the option of what other idiots are allowed in the woods.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 17, 2012)

basod said:


> Had a family freind shot in the gut with a 30.06 last season - on his own property. Guess how many retalitory shots he returned with his 9mm - he was target shooting at the time


Something like that would be big news here in Canada, I guess you are use to it down there with your liberal gun laws. lol


----------



## basod (Nov 17, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Something like that would be big news here in Canada, I guess you are use to it down there with your liberal gun laws. lol


Happened in Maine (southern Canada) actually
http://www.sunjournal.com/news/state/2011/11/04/hunters-injured-casco-oxford-identified/1111761


----------



## red oak (Nov 17, 2012)

milleo said:


> In my opinion you should be able to walk through the woods without fear during hunting season, I used to wear a dark red jacket to hunt in, not blaze orange....No sound shots, No flag shots,Only good solid drop them in their track shots.....If anyone shoots at me they had better kill me cause if not I am gonna either shot back or just plain pound the crap out of them....Sorry for being so brutal but anyone should be able to go in the woods without fear of being shot no matter what the season. Um rant over....


 
+1.  Public land is just that:  public.  It's not JUST for hunters, firewood cutters, or anybody else, but for everyone.  Out of courtesy, if I see a lot of hunters out on public land, I'll go cut somewhere else, just as I would hope they wouldn't hunt right beside me if I'm cutting up a tree.  Most of the hunters I run into are really nice, and I know many of them, so it's never been a problem.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm, the article doesn't mention anything about him shooting back???


BTW "_*Maine*_ is a state in the New England region of the northeastern United States"


----------



## basod (Nov 17, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> Hmmm, the article doesn't mention anything about him shooting back???
> 
> 
> BTW "_*Maine*_ is a state in the New England region of the northeastern United States"


 
I was jesting at anyone who thinks they are going to shoot back after being hit by an expanding hunting round - he never fired back
grew up in Maine 21yrs there

Sorry forgot about spelling things out for you frogs


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 17, 2012)

basod said:


> I was jesting at anyone who thinks they are going to shoot back after being hit by an expanding hunting round - he never fired back
> grew up in Maine 21yrs there
> 
> Sorry forgot about spelling things out for you frogs


 
So for 21 years you thought you were living in Canada?  

And I'm a Canuck, thank you very much.  Frogs are those strange speaking people who live in Canada over near your neck of the woods.


----------



## basod (Nov 17, 2012)

It felt like Canada with the forriegn invaders and thier strange tongue every summer.. We sometimes wondered if they even drove on the wrong side of the road up there.
Even discounting thier bills 20-25% wouldn't keep them away.  the exchange rate is probably promoting them now

Never met a Canuck that didn't disavow Quebec - Why didn't you let them secede?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 17, 2012)

basod said:


> Never met a Canuck that didn't disavow Quebec - Why didn't you let them secede?


We weren't stopping them. they took their own provincial vote and I guess the majority didn't want to split. I know the the Newfies (Newfoundlanders) were hoping Quebec would split from Canada because they figured then they wouldn`t have so far to go to get to Ontario.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't, I am usually hunting.


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 17, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> We weren't stopping them. they took their own provincial vote and I guess the majority didn't want to split. I know the the Newfies (Newfoundlanders) were hoping Quebec would split from Canada because they figured then they wouldn`t have so far to go to get to Ontario.


 
I'm going to send you the bill for cleaning beer of my laptop's screen.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is a real map!

Gary


----------



## stejus (Nov 17, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Just curious, cause I just started on my SIL's woodlot, and now don't feel comfortable running the saw while guys are trying to bag some venison.
> Sucks too, because I may not get back in until spring......when the ticks show up.
> What say ye?


 Not me.  Last year I went into the state forest because we had a lot of trees down due to two major storms.  I saw lots of trucks on the side of the road and I knew it was dear season.  I figured I would scare the dear towards the hunters while I was ripping away.   At no time did I get concerned I was a target because I had orange colored shirts on.  Ended up getting 4 cord for just gas and oil money!


----------

